# to be on the ball



## TIODEI

Hola, me gustaría saber el significado de la expresión : To be on the ball.

Creo que se podría traducir como:
1) hacer muy bien algo
2) estar alerta o informado.

 ¿Es correcto? ¿Alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## mallujulia

I think the saying in Spanish is "estar al loro".


----------



## WyomingSue

No sé nada de loros , pero sí en inglés quiere decir estar/ser alerta o listo.


----------



## riancharles

Maybe "estar al tanto"?


----------



## TIODEI

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## aztlaniano

Espabilado.
Además de lo que ponen los otros.


----------



## vloyola

Creo que significa más bien "estar ocupado". Por ejemplo: "I've been on the ball the whole morning..." significa que has estado haciendo una cosa tras otra.


----------



## Moritzchen

Estoy de acuerdo con riancharles, _estar informado_.


----------



## el_ochito

En Venezuela (y partes de Colombia) diríamos "Estar pilas", o "Estar con las pilas puestas"


----------



## david314

vloyola said:


> Creo que significa más bien "estar ocupado". Por ejemplo: "I've been on the ball the whole morning..." significa que has estado haciendo una cosa tras otra.


  As the great aztlaniano has written:  *ser un espabilado* -according to Harrap's


----------



## aztlaniano

Otra posible traducción, al menos para España: *Tener reflejos.*
Creo que "to be on the ball" implica no solo estar al tanto de lo que está pasando sino también reaccionar adecuadamente.


----------



## vloyola

david314 said:


> As the great aztlaniano has written: *ser un espabilado* -according to Harrap's



Sorry, but "espabilado"?, what's that?

My native language is the Spanish and I understand more the expression "on the ball" in English that your translation into the Spanish. Sorry!


----------



## aztlaniano

vloyola said:


> Sorry, but "espabilado"? what's that?
> 
> My native language is the *S*panish and I understand more the expression "on the ball" in *E*nglish _better_ tha*n* your translation into the *S*panish. Sorry!


 
*espabilar**.*


*1. *tr. Quitar la pavesa o la parte ya quemada del pabilo o mecha a velas y candiles.
*2. *tr.* Avivar y ejercitar el entendimiento o el ingenio de alguien, hacerle perder la timidez o la torpeza.* U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl.
*3. *tr. coloq. p. us. *matar* (‖ quitar la vida).
*4. *intr. Salir del sueño.
*5. *prnl. *Sacudirse el sueño o la pereza*. U. t. c. intr.

*6. *prnl. *Apresurarse, darse prisa en la realización de algo*. U. t. c. intr. MORF. U. m. en imper. _Espabílate de una vez y termina._


*7. *prnl. fest._ Am._ Escabullirse, marcharse.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



vloyola - ¿Nunca te han dicho "¡Espabílate!"? 
Será que no se usa en Chile - o que eres una persona muy espabilada.
Sí se usa en España.


----------



## Moritzchen

Tal vez sea porque en el sur de las Américas se usa "*d*espabilado".


----------



## david314

aztlaniano said:


> *espabilar**.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> "¡Espabílate!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


 *Look sharp! *


----------



## Moritzchen

david314 said:


> *Look sharp! *


Are you saying that to be on the ball means to look sharp?


----------



## stretch

"Espabilado" is, in my opinion, a higher register usage than "to be on the ball."  

I like "con las pilas puestas" as someone already said, or
"águila" from "ponerse águila" or
"trucha" from "ponerse trucha."

Saludos.


----------



## david314

Moritzchen said:


> Are you saying that to be on the ball means to look sharp?


 *espabilarse: to look sharp* ,_to be on the ball_, to hurry up -according to Harrap's

According to Harrap's, & I am in agreement, the command "Look sharp" (not to be confused with _to look sharp_, or _to be dressed nicely_) is comparable to telling another to "be on the ball" -_competent, knowledgable, _*alert *- según Merriam-Webster's


----------



## Canela Mad

_Espabila pibe_ (famous song by Manu Chao). In Spain is widely used.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Acá en Chile "espabilado" y "despabilado" son dos palabras de uso frecuente, sobre todo la segunda.


----------



## fercho_charming

Algo común en los jóvenes de hoy en día en Colombia, y su vocabulario, sería algo como:

"Estar en la juega".

No es algo vulgar, pero tampoco es algo que dirías en una reunión con tu jefe, por ejemplo. Más bien sería algo que dirías estando con tus amigos.

Por ejemplo:

*Hey dude, that guy must be coming, so, be on the ball! = ¡Hey bro, ese tipo debe estar por llegar, en la juega! 

 *No se me ocurre nada más.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Oldy Nuts said:


> Acá en Chile "espabilado" y "despabilado" son dos palabras de uso frecuente, sobre todo la segunda.
> 
> 
> Llego dos años después casi exclusivamente para decir enfáticamente que estoy de acuerdo con Oldy Nuts y que "despabilado" es una palabra que también es de uso relativamente común en Argentina. La generación de mis padres la usaba con mucha frecuencia y si bien la mía y las posteriores no la utilizan tanto, sin duda comprenderán, en general, su significado y hasta la utilizarán de cuando en cuando. En cuanto a "espabilado" es de uso común actualmente en España, especialmente en el habla castellana de Cataluña, donde vivo. Una cosa más, si bien es cierto que la gente tiende a tener mejor control sobre su lengua materna que las personas que la han aprendido como lengua extranjera, no se trata de una ley natural y hay extranjeros que conocen nuestra lengua materna mejor que nostros mismos. ¿Cómo se evita quedar como un pedante, grosero y/o ignorante? Pues siendo un poco más modestos y fijándose con quién se habla.
> 
> Saludos,


----------



## vloyola

¡Perdón! No era mi intención que nadie se ofendiera... solo trataba de orientar a una persona extranjera para no usar palabras rebuscadas... en fin, respeto de todos modos los significados propios de cada país respecto a las palabras. ¡Que tengan buen día!


----------



## JennyTW

vloyola said:


> Creo que significa más bien "estar ocupado". Por ejemplo: "I've been on the ball the whole morning..." significa que has estado haciendo una cosa tras otra.



Aquí diría yo "I've been on the go all morning".
Como siempre el contexto lo es todo, porque no es lo mismo decirle a una persona que tiene que estar con las pilas puestas, que hablar de una persona que está siempre en control de las cosas.


----------



## aztlaniano

vloyola said:


> Creo que significa más bien "estar ocupado".


Diría que implica, en primer lugar, eficacia, con un alto nivel de rendimiento.  Creo que a eso va también JennyTW en la #27, que se trata de llevar las cosas bien.



stretch said:


> "Espabilado" is, in my opinion, a higher register usage than "to be on the ball."


 Puede ser. De todas formas, la traducción idónea va a variar según el caso concreto.


----------



## giorgio.scc

Is it the same as "to be on the lookout for (something)"?


----------



## sound shift

vloyola said:


> Creo que significa más bien "estar ocupado". Por ejemplo: "I've been on the ball the whole morning..." significa que has estado haciendo una cosa tras otra.


Desconozco esta acepción de "on the ball". No sé si la expresión tiene dicho significado en algún que otro país.


----------



## stretch

sound shift said:


> Desconozco esta acepción de "on the ball". No sé si la expresión tiene dicho significado en algún que otro país.


Igual para Estados Unidos. Nunca he escuchado este vocablo con tal significado.


----------



## Moritzchen

Not having heard it doesn't mean it does'nt exist: on the ball


----------



## stretch

Moritzchen said:


> Not having heard it doesn't mean it does'nt exist: on the ball


I appreciate the link, Moritzchen, but I fail to see where any of the definitions on that page list "being busy" as an entry.
I know that "not having heard it doesn't mean it doesn't exist." That's precisely why I didn't say "it doesn't exist." I try to be fairly careful about that, because, before you know it, a whole industry is using the term exactly in that way!  
I will clarify: If it is of common usage in the USA, I, in my 39 years of living in, experiencing, interacting with, and listening attentively to the American culture, both around me on a daily basis and through TV, cinema, books, newscasts, music, and assorted periodicals, as well as approximately 20 years of study from elementary school through high school, and at the university and graduate school levels, have NEVER heard this expression used as common language with the meaning that vloyola has assigned to it. I don't mean to say it doesn't exist as a term with that meaning...I could suddenly begin to say "huggle-huggle" to mean "driving my car," but that doesn't mean it is used commonly enough to justify a recommendation of that meaning as a definition in a general sense. It is very possible that in some sector of American society, someone, or some group of people, use "to be on the ball" with the meaning of "being busy," but I have never heard it used that way, and that's all I hoped to offer, for what it was worth. Cheers!


----------



## Moritzchen

Oh! Oh! Oh!
Allow me to eat my right shoe!
You and Sound Shift were questioning vioyola's post.
I misread Shift's post and therefore misunderstood yours.
Yes, you are right. Never heard it with that meaning.


----------

